# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesindeki Gizli Semboller

## bozok

*Rothschilds'ların İnşa Ettiği İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi'ndeki Gizli Semboller*


*Açık İstihbarat* 
*01.07.2009*



Yerde yatan bu nar heykelleri ortalama bir ziyaretçi için önemsiz heykelcikler olarak görülebilir. Ne varki Farmasonluk ve Ezoterizm üzerine çalışanlar için bu heykellerin çok özel anlamları bulunur. 

_"Eski çağlardaki gizemli öğretiler arasında nar sembolü o kadar önemli bir kutsal sembol olarak algılanıyordu ki, gerçek anlamı asla açıklanamazdı. Cabiri tarafından yasaklanmış sır olarak adlandırılmıştı. Bir çok Yunan tanrı ve tanrıçası, hayat ve bolluk verdiklerini sembolize edercesine ellerine nar meyvesi veya çiçeğini tutar halde resmedilmişlerdir. Süleyman'ın tapınağının girişinde yeralan Jachin ve Boaz sütunlarının üzerinde nar heykelleri vardı ve tanrının buyruğu ile rahiplerin giydikleri giysiler altına nar tomurcukları işlenirdi" (Manly P. Hall; Bütün Zamanların Gizli üğretileri)_
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _______


İsrail'in Anayasa mahkemesi küresel elitin en önemli ailelerinden Rothschilds ailesinin eseridir. İsrail'le pazarlıklarında bu aile binayı üç şartla yapmayı kabul etmiştir. Bu şartlara göre; binanın yapılacağı alanı Rothschilds'lar seçecekti, kendi mimarlarını kullanacaklardı ve hiç kimsenin maliyetlerden haberi olmayacaktı. 

Bu şartların sebebi çok açık. Bu bina, Masonların gizemli dininin tapınağı olarak elitler tarafından elitler için inşa edilmiştir.


 

1992 yılında Kudüs'te inşa edilen İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi binası, İsrail Parlamentosu Knesset'in karşısında bulunuyor. üzel mimarisi dolayısı ile bina olumlu yorumlar almış ve mimarları eski ile yeni, ışıkla gölge ve düz çigilerle kavisleri harmanlamaları dolayısı ile övülmüşlerdi. Fakat hiç bir yorumcu veya gazeteci binada her yerde görülen okült-ezoterik sembollerden sözetmedi. Masonluğa ve Illuminati'ye dair sembollerin binanın her yerine nakşedilmiş olması bu binanın arkasındaki gücü fazlası ile belli ediyor. 

*Rothschilds'lerin Evi*

Rothschilds ailesi, dünya çapında bir finans ve bankacılık imparatorluğu kurmuş olan uluslararası bir hanedanlıktır. 1744-1812 yılları arasında yaşamış olan Mayer Amschel Rothschilds'in çocukları bütün Avrupa'ya yayılarak, kıtanın sosyal, ekonomik ve politik hrayatında önemli aktörler haline gelmişlerdir. İngiltere, Avusturya, Fransa ve İtalya'nın elitleri ile yakın ilişkiler kuran Rothschilds'lar geçen yüzyılların bir çok politik olayının arkasındaki gizli güç konumuna gelmişlerdir. Alternatif tarihçiler, Rothschilds'ların, Dupont'larla birlikte Illuminati'nin 13 ailesinden biri olduğunu iddia etmektedirler. 

Rothschilds'lar Siyonist hareketin kurucularından biridir ve İsrail devletinin kuruluşunda aktif rol oynamışlardır. James A. de Rothschild; İsrail'in ana politik binası olan Meclis binası Knesset'i finanse etmiştir. Bu binanın önünde ise bir başka hanedan üyesi olan Dorothy de Rothschild'in bağışı olan İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi yeralmaktadır. 


 
İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin girişinde ; Rothschilds'ları şimon Perez ve İzak Rabin'le birlikte gösteren resim

Kudüs'ün bu bölgesinde karşılıklı duran Knesset ve İsrail Anayasa binasına dikey bir kesitte , bir diğer elit hanedanlık olan Rockerfeller'ların müzesini görebilirsiniz. Bu bölgenin sahiplerinin kim olduğu konusunda bir fikriniz oluşmaya başlamıştır. 

Jerry Golden bir kaç sene önce İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi hakkında yazmış ve binaya nakşedilmiş okült-ezoterik simgeleri açıklamıştı. Bu tarz binaları incelediğinizde aynı temaların sürekli tekrarlandığını görürsünüz; aydınlanma, piramit, yükseliş, 13 veya 33 sayısı, falik/yonik semboller , v.s. Bu binada hepsi ve daha fazlası mevcut. 

*Aydınlığa üıkan Yol*

Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde yapacağınız bir tur Aydınlanma (Illumination) ile ilgili sembolik bir kurs niteliğindedir. Bu turun nihai hedefi, Yahudi tapınaklarında kutsalın kutsalının oturduğu alanın üzerinde kurulu olan ve binanın tepesine inşa edilmiş olan piramidin tepesine erişmek olarak kurgulanmıştır.

Piramidin en uç noktasının her bir yüzünde "Her şeyi Gören Gözü" temsil eden bir açıklık bulunmaktadır ki bu masonik Yüce Mimar'ı temsil eder. 

 


*Karanlıkta Işığa Giden Merdiven*

İsrail Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne girenler kendilerini yukarıdaki ışığa doğru çıkan bir merdivenin başında karanlık bir alanda bulurlar. 


 

Bu merdivenleri tırmanan bir kişi merhaleler halinde karanlıktan sıyrılarak aydınlığa kavuşur. 3 setten 10'ar yani toplam 30 merdiven vardır. Bunlar Farmasonluğun; cahil insanın maddi hayatın karanlığından bilgeliğe ve ışığa taşındığı 30 derecesini temsil ederler. Farmasonluğun 33 derecesi olduğunu biliyoruz ve ilerleyen safhalarda diğer üç aşamanın binaya nasıl işlendiğini göreceğiz. 

Merdivenin sağ tarafı Kudüs'ün eski duvarlarını anımsatan taşlarla döşeli iken, sol tarafta ise modern bir duvar bulunmakta. Bu eski zamanlardan günümüze aktarılan ezoterik öğretilerin zamansızlığını temsil etmekte. 

Merdivenleri çıkan kişi Kudüs'ün panoramik görüntüsüne sahip aydınlık bir lobiye ulaşır. Sembolik olarak yükselen insan ruhani bir görüş açısı elde eder. 

 
Bu alanın tabanında ziyaretçileri kütüphaneye yönlendiren işaretler bulunmaktadır. Kütüphane ise piramidin altında konuşlandırılmıştır. 


 
Kütüphane; Farmasonluğun son üç derecesini temsilen (31,32,33) üç kattan oluşmaktadır. İlk kat avukatların, ikinci kat hakimlerin ve üçüncü kat emekli hakimlerin katıdır. Kütüphanenin işleyiş tarzı - farklı seviyelerin seçilmiş kişilere açık olması - belli bilgilerin sadece alt dereceyi tamamlayan seçilmiş isimlere açıldığı ezoterik öğretilerle uyumlu olması dikkat çekicidir.

 
*Kütüphanenin 3. Katı* 
Kütüphanede yasal, adli, felsefi ve ruhani eserler bulunmaktadır. üst katlarda emekli hakimlere ayrılmış katlarda ezoterik eserlerin bulunduğuna şüphe yoktur. Kütüphanenin; 33. dereceyi temsil eden üçüncü katının en tepesinde ise piramid bulunmaktadır. Bu nokta Farmasonluğun derecelerinin sona erdiği ve Illuminati'nin gizli derecelerinin başladığı noktadır. 

 

Piramidin en uç noktasının tam altına denk düşen yerde "kutsal" geometri desenleri bulunmaktadır. 


 
Jerry Golden konu ile ilgili yazdığı makalede bu desenlerin tam ortasında ; piramidin gözüne denk düşen noktada bir kristalin bulunduğunu belirtmektedir. Bu neyi sembolize ediyor?

 
Mahkeme salonlarının girişlerinin eski Yahudi mezarlıklarını andırdığı söylenmektedir. Kapıların tepesindeki delikler, vücuddan kurtulan ruhun uçup kurtulması için açılmıştır. Ayrıca eski ile yeni arasındaki tezata dikkat edin.


Mahkemede hücreler, mahkeme salonları ve hakimlerin odaları üst üste inşa edilmiş durumda ki bu dünyanın üç katmanlı yapısını temsil eder. Mahkumlar, düşük maddi dünyanın mahpusluğunu temsil eden hücrelerde tutulurlar. Hücrelerin tam üstündeki mahkeme salonları, kutsallığın insanlıkla temas ettiği üst dünyayı temsil eder. 


 

Mahkeme salonlarında hakimlerin oturduğu bölge doğal ışık tarafından aydınlatılmaktadır. Dolayısı ile kitlelerin taleplerini dinleyen hakimler kutsal ışık tarafından kutsanırlar. Duruşmadan sonra hakimler karar vermek üzere üst kattaki ofislerine çıkarlar; sembolik olarak kutsal dünyaya yükselirler. Kararı verdiklerinde alttaki dünyaya kutsal ışığı taşımak üzere aşağı inerler. 

*Doğurganlık Sembolü*

Mahkeme salonlarının dışında alt kata inen bir merdiven bulunur. Hiç bir ezoterik tapınak bu iki sembol olmadan olmaz. 


 


Merdiven boşluğunun ortasında fallik bir sembol olan direk tarafından duhul edilmiş ve kadının genital organını simgeleyen sembol bulunur. Bu eril ve dişil unsurların birleşimini sembolize eden bariz bir doğurganlık sembolüdür. Bir çok ezoterik tapınak doğurganlık sembollerini alt katlara yerleştirirler. 

 
*Dışarısı*

 
Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin dışında da bir dolu sembolik özellik bulunmaktadır. Dorothy de Rothschild tabelasının sizi yönelttiği yöne doğru gitmeniz yeter. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Obelisk*


 
Karşınıza Dorothy de Rothschild'in koruluğu çıkar. Obelisk dünya çapında en sık kullanılan ve en bariz ezoterik sembollerden bir tanesidir. Eski Mısır mitolojosinde, ıbu fallik sembol , Seth tarafından 13 parçaya ayrılan Tanrı Osiris ile özdeşleştirilmişti. ISIS; Osiris'in dört bir yana dağılmış parçalarını toplamak için dünyayı köşe bucak dolaştı ama Osiris'in penisini bulamadı ki bu bir balık tarafından yutulmuştu. "Kaybolmuş fallus" dolayısı ile kaybolmuş eril enerjiyi temsil eder ve her zaman dişil enerjiyi temsil eden bir daire içine yerleştirilir. 

Dairenin içine yerleştirilmiş obelisk zıt güçlerin birleşimi yani cinsel birleşmeyi temsil eder. Dünyamızda obelisklere bütün önemli alanlarda rastlayabilirsiniz ve bunlar ezoterik elitlerin güç sembolü haline gelmiştir. 

*Avlu*

 
Avlunun zenvari bir havası vardır. Avlunun ortasında kaynayan bir su dar bir kanaldan diğer uçtaki garip bir taşa doğru akar. Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin resmi açıklaması bu avlunun 85:11 nolu Mezmur'a uygun şekilde inşa edildiğini söylemektedir. Bu mezmur şöyle der : 

 
Gerçek dünyadan kaynaklanır ve adalet cennetten dünyaya bakar.  
Hakimlerin ofisleri avluya bakmaktadır, dolayısı ile hakimler sembolik olarak cennet katındadır. Su, garip ve muamma bir taşa doğru düz akmaktadır. 

Bu taş nedir ve neden dünyadan kaynaklanan gerçek bu taşa doğru akmaktadır? Taşın cilalı yüzü avlunun çarpıtılmış bir görüntüsünü yansıtır. Bu neyi temsil eder?

*üzerine Basılan Haç*

 
Park alanlarının ortasında Hristiyan haçı olarak şekillendirilmiş patikalar bulunmaktadır. Jerry Golden bu haç şekillerinin ziyaretçiler tarafından özellikle üstlerine basılması için orada bulunduğunu belirtmektedir. Büyük ihtimalle doğru bir tahmin. Bütün sembolik ayrıntıların düşünüldüğü bir binada, bu tarz patikaların üzerinde düşünülmediğini söylemek yanlış olur. Diğer bir deyişle bunlar tesadüfi olamaz. Ziyaretçiler, haça ulaşmak için alt kata inmek yani alt dünyaya alçalmak zorundadırlar. Dikkatinizi çekmiştir, bu binada alt kata inmek ve üst kata çıkmak eylemleri çok sembolik ve önemlidir ve bu haç konusu da istisna değildir. 

Ezoterik gizli cemiyetler; kendilerini sürekli mahkum eden ve yeraltına inmeye zorlayan Kilise ile tarihi bir ihtilaf içindedirler. Ortaçağ'da; Farmasonluğun başlangıcını temsil eden Tapınak şovalyeleri, Hristiyanlar tarafından törenleri sırasında haçı çiğnemekle suçlanmışlardır. Bugün bu suçlamanın intikamını alıyor olabilirler mi?

*Narlar*

 
Yerde yatan bu nar heykelleri ortalama bir ziyaretçi için önemsiz heykelcikler olarak görülebilir. Ne varki Farmasonluk ve Ezoterizm üzerine çalışanlar için bu heykellerin çok özel anlamları bulunur. 

_"Eski çağlardaki gizemli öğretiler arasında nar sembolü o kadar önemli bir kutsal sembol olarak algılanıyordu ki, gerçek anlamı asla açıklanamazdı. Cabiri tarafından yasaklanmış sır olarak adlandırılmıştı. Bir çok Yunan tanrı ve tanrıçası, hayat ve bolluk verdiklerini sembolize edercesine ellerine nar meyvesi veya çiçeğini tutar halde resmedilmişlerdir. Süleyman'ın tapınağının girişinde yeralan Jachin ve Boaz sütunlarının üzerinde nar heykelleri vardı ve tanrının buyruğu ile rahiplerin giydikleri giysiler altına nar tomurcukları işlenirdi" (Manly P. Hall; Bütün Zamanların Gizli üğretileri)_

Hall'ın da belirttiği gibi nar heykelleri ; Süleyman'ın tapınağının önündeki iki sütun üzerine konulmuşlardı. Masonik öğretiler hakkında giriş seviyesi düzeyinde bilginiz olsa dahi, Süleyman Tapınağının ve girişindeki Jachin ve Boaz isimli sütunların ne kadar önemli olduğunu bilirsiniz. 

Masonların, Süleyman'ın Tapınağı'nı ilk yerinde - Kudüs'te şu anda Mescid-i Aksa'nın bulunduğu alan - tekrar inşa edecekleri günü sabırsızlıkla beklediklerini biliyoruz. *Bu nar heykelleri, inşa edilecek bu tapınağın sütunları üzerine yerleştirilmek üzere mi Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin bahçesinde bekletiliyor?*

Bu yazı; İsrail'in Anayasa Mahkemesi'ndeki ezoterik sembollere sadece yüzeysel olarak ele almaktadır. Binanın, Aydınlanma (Illumination) felsefesine ve bunla bağlantılı ezoterik ruhaniliğe dair önemli sembolleri taşıdığı kesin. Bu binada ne Yahudiliğe, ne de herhangi bir diğer dine dair bir sembol bulunmamakta. Anayasa Mahkemesi binası, pagan törenlerle kutsal metinlerin ezoterik yorumlarının harmanlanmasından oluşan bir gizemler tapınağı. Bu gizemlerin öğretisi sadece Rothschilds'ların da üyesi olduğu gizli ezoterik cemiyetlerin üyelerine açık. Bu binanın ezoterik manası kamuoyundan özellikle gizleniyor ama gören gözler için dünyada gücü elinde tutanlara dair gerekli ipuçlarını içeriyor. 




*Kaynak:* *The Vigilant Citizen - üeviri : Açık İstihbarat*

----------

